# NYPD You will get a ticket for washing your car



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

That is absalutley shocking !!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Only in the US, land of the free.

Note 

"You don't want us being upset with you and coming down here to check things out."

This is the kind of thing you're supposed to hear from the Mafia, not the local cops.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Not only in US many EU countries have law in place to prevent car washing on your private drive way ...


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

'Merica'


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Not only in US many EU countries have law in place to prevent car washing on your private drive way ...


He said in public view.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Listen to the conversation properly and you'll hear it's not NYPD officer being an ****. You can tell he clearly doesn't want to be there following up something so daft too.

Water violation, which sounds like hose ban or not allowing contaminants into the water course.

And officer also states that the neighbours have called "again" (think he even says something like "you don't get along with the neighbours?" So I wouldn't jump straight down the police's throat. If you or your neighbours don't get on and see fit to call the police for rubbish, they end up being obliged to follow it up. 

I bet if no one had complained, even if they were driving past when they were washing it, they wouldn't have even bothered stopping.

Edit: the fact that their first instinct when you see police is to start videoing, suggests that it's probably not as straight forward as it appears


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Is context being lost here? In regards to whether the washing is as a business or whether it is a couple of guys washing their own vehicles? 
Seems something was being lost between the two parties. The officer should of established whether the cars were being washed as a business or not. The officer stating it's 'in public view' is not really worth anything as the property is still private (though a degree of personal privacy has to be expected to be lost when there is no barrier or obsticle to stop or hinder a member of the publics view). 
Both parties got a little too agitated without first establishing the facts of what indeed was happening. 
In short, it sounds like a neighbour was annoyed with the noise and believes the guys were operating as a business, which wasn't questioned (the officer doesn't have to question if he is merely serving a cease and desist order, of which the officer should of explained how they can go about questioning the order, be it at a police station or via a solicitor).


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Didn't a Swiss fella mention he could have gotten in to trouble for washing his car outside his own house a while back ,some kind of E.U. b.s. . How can the police be involved in a car washing dispute. 
A young lad across the road has his mates around most weekends they all have bass boxes large bore exhaust fitted to their cars etc and they do make a bit of a racket .From experience that's where most of the neighbours feuds start. One of the neighbours went up to them calling the odds about what he's going to do and that only made it worse. Washing my car on Sunday ready for it to be returned today .One of the lads wanted to know how and why the ''foamy thing works'' 5 mins later we're all chatting and I mentioned the noise and would they mind turning the bass down a bit .No problems now, apart from the other neighbour insisting it be taken further I wouldn't mind betting this is the situation in the video to some degree. I reckon some people have forgotten they were young once
Daz


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

zippo said:


> Didn't a Swiss fella mention he could have gotten in to trouble for washing his car outside his own house a while back ,some kind of E.U. b.s.
> Daz


In quite a few places in Europe you can't wash your vehicle on a public highway, though it's quite different if the vehicle is on your property (say in a yard or paved area of garden).


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

As soon as someone opens with the line "is there a problem" you know they know there is a problem. 

Why were they ready and waiting with the camera? Think they knew what was coming. 

You can't really blame the cop in these circumstances. He was applying laws enforced on the area and nothing to do with his opinion. 

He was fair enough about it. 

As pointed out, his neighbour doesn't like him. His neighbour might be petty, but again the guy could be out with the jet wash and polisher often and being a genuine nuisance. 

It would have to be a bitter neighbour to go as far as calling the cops. Or one that has genuinely got a grievance about what has been going on and feel they have had to go that far. 

All these little videos only ever tell part of the story.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Big brother's watching you :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

As has been mentioned many times before on this site, it IS illegal for ANYONE to wash their car on the road, on their driveway, or ANYWHERE that doesn't have a filter system to stop contaminants getting into the water system..IN THE UK! It may not be enforced by most councils but the law does exist. Scotland is particularly fussy.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think the crime is buying that car lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I think the crime is buying that car lol


You give me a hard time with the VAGs??

You've stolen my crown recently.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

zippo said:


> Didn't a Swiss fella mention he could have gotten in to trouble for washing his car outside his own house a while back ,some kind of E.U. b.s.


It would be EU bs in this case if Switzerland was actually in the EU ;-)

It's in Europe but not in the EU.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its probably just me being an ar£e, but id have started up the jetwash as the copper walked away


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

svended said:


> In quite a few places in Europe you can't wash your vehicle on a public highway, though it's quite different if the vehicle is on your property (say in a yard or paved area of garden).


On private land is prohibited as well ... If you have facility to collect dirty water you should be fine.


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Surprised no-one's mentioned this yet.....
So it's OK to own a gun, but you can't wash your car on private property?

What kind of  up crap is that


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

CleanMe said:


> As has been mentioned many times before on this site, it IS illegal for ANYONE to wash their car on the road, on their driveway, or ANYWHERE that doesn't have a filter system to stop contaminants getting into the water system..IN THE UK! It may not be enforced by most councils but the law does exist. Scotland is particularly fussy.


He was ok to do it, just not in public view .


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

andyedge said:


> Surprised no-one's mentioned this yet.....
> So it's OK to own a gun, but you can't wash your car on private property?
> 
> What kind of  up crap is that


The same Country that wanted Freedom from the British.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

this might throw a bit light on it 

Robert Smith2 hours ago

I am a neighbor in this community and have been dealing with this schmuck and his friends making noise all hours of the night. He parks cars with different plates on them that do not match their cars. This incident with the police officer is not being portrayed properly. Schmidt and his friend have been washing their cars in the street which is considered a public location in public view. The car in the video was in the street being washed prior to the police officer showing up and then placed into the driveway. The video was misleading trying to make it appear as though the cops were stating the public view was the driveway when in reality they were speaking of the street where the car was being washed. Also, the law in our village is about washing cars without a proper nozzle on the hose (which they did not have). The car had a Florida temporary paper plate on it, not a CT....how could they have purchased the car a day before in CT and have it registered with Florida paper temporary plate the next day? The plate looked like a photo copy. This kid is not the upstanding citizen he is trying to make himself out to be. He is rude and obnoxious to the other neighbors in the neighborhood.﻿
Show less


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

If this is true then I would say things are being manipulated in favour of the car washer...

By the way here - I am also not allowed to wash in front of my own door due to town's policy so I alsways have to go to a local washbox.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

CleanMe said:


> As has been mentioned many times before on this site, it IS illegal for ANYONE to wash their car on the road, on their driveway, or ANYWHERE that doesn't have a filter system to stop contaminants getting into the water system..IN THE UK! It may not be enforced by most councils but the law does exist. Scotland is particularly fussy.


Hmm - can you cite the particular legal clauses on this? I understand commercial car washing is (mostly) a regulated activity but not private washing.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Suba said:


> Hmm - can you cite the particular legal clauses on this? I understand commercial car washing is (mostly) a regulated activity but not private washing.


Also, what if you're using bio-degradeable products?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Suba said:


> It would be EU bs in this case if Switzerland was actually in the EU ;-)
> 
> It's in Europe but not in the EU.


Can't say I care where Switzerland is one way or the other . The fella definitely said it was due to the E.U.. Its his country I'm not about to correct him. _As for the Swiss not being in the E.U. They aren't daft are they _


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

ivor said:


> this might throw a bit light on it
> 
> Robert Smith2 hours ago
> 
> ...


The truth is in there ...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm surprised the cops didn't mistake the lance for a rifle and load him with bullets. They would've probably got away with it too. YeeeHaaa


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

the car has no wing mirror?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> the car has no wing mirror?


Some older cars didn't used to have passenger side mirrors.

It's a VW, their drivers don't use then anyways.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

zippo said:


> Didn't a Swiss fella mention he could have gotten in to trouble for washing his car outside his own house a while back ,some kind of E.U. b.s. .


errrrrrr. No.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Mugwump said:


> errrrrrr. No.


errr no what ??????????????


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

zippo said:


> errr no what ??????????????


Switzerland isn't part of the E.U.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

As one of the commenters on Youtube stated, this guy had just moments before the cops came, washed the car which now was parked in the driveway, out on the street in public view. The video makes it look like the cops are saying he cant wash his car in the driveway on private land. Which not is the case here


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Mugwump 
Read post 26 again. I'm not going to embarrass a bloke for making a mistake. He may have meant an E.U country surrounding Switzerland . I don't really care, it was his thread Unless he asked explicitly for information I'm going to go on letting him think that .


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Suba said:


> Hmm - can you cite the particular legal clauses on this? I understand commercial car washing is (mostly) a regulated activity but not private washing.


Look no further than the MSDS sheet(s) for the product(s) you are using!
I wonder how many people, who profess to be passionate about their craft,
have actually looked up these vital sources of information? As a private user
you cannot just ignore their existence and you aren't exempt from following
their instructions either!

For starters, most if not all MSDS sheets for snow-foams very clearly state 
that the product, whether diluted or not, must not reach either a natural
watercourse or a public drain. For a site like DW where people go out of their 
way to demonstrate good practice, is no-one embarrassed by the number of 
pictures of snow foam run-off reaching the street? I know I am!

Just because we see pictures of professionals using snow foam doesn't mean 
that we can just emulate them willy-nilly. Most, if not all, are stung quite 
heavily to have their waste water properly treated. Either that, or they are 
compelled to catch the waste and then pay heavily to get it treated.

I'm always astonished at how, just because it's detailing, some people can be 
so indignant and wilful with the way they treat a precious resource like water.
We don't set many good examples on that front! IMO, we should be setting
the best example!

Regards,
Steve


----------

